# Sind das Kois?



## Pammler (28. Feb. 2010)

Sind das hier Kois.

 

Waren in dieser Pfütze am Hoteleingang drin.

 

Koihaltung in Sri Lanka?


----------



## axel (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sind das Kois?*

Hallo Torsten

Das sind Kois !

Die armen Fische  Ich hoffe die haben noch ein zweites größeres Zuhause .

lg
axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sind das Kois?*

Furchtbar,
aber ich bin sicher das es hier bei uns Hunderdtausende Koi gibt, die mit viel weniger Wasser leben müssen.


----------



## Christine (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sind das Kois?*



axel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die haben noch ein zweites größeres Zuhause .



Ach Axel, Du Träumerle 

Das sind bei denen Deko-Artikel, was kaputt ist, geht auf den Müll. Ist genauso wie mit dem armen Elefanten- und Affenbabys, mit den sich die Touris fotografieren lassen können.


----------



## robsig12 (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sind das Kois?*

Solange sich keiner beschwerrt, wird sich die Hotelleitung nichts dabei denken.

Aber es wird wohl überall solche Beispiele geben...:shock


----------



## Pammler (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sind das Kois?*

Die Becken, es sind 2 solche werden 1 mal die Woche gereinigt, derweil sind die Kois im anderen.


----------



## kingman (4. März 2010)

*AW: Sind das Kois?*

Ich muss sagen das ist echt schlimm (
Wenn man mal denkt das ein koi min 5000l haben sollte (+jeden weiteren 1000l)
echt schlimm


----------



## martin1978 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Sind das Kois?*



kingman schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das ist echt schlimm (
> Wenn man mal denkt das ein koi min 5000l haben sollte (+jeden weiteren 1000l)
> echt schlimm



Das ein Koi (jungfisch oder ausgewachsen) 5000 liter braucht das ist doch sehr übertrieben , ja 1000 liter für 1 Koi.


----------



## nico1985 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Sind das Kois?*

sorry aber 1 Koi braucht min. 10.000 Liter jeder weitere 1000 Liter so steht es in jeden Koi Ratgeber!


----------



## kingman (5. März 2010)

*AW: Sind das Kois?*

ja 10000l ist jetzt schon viel aber so 5000 sollten es min sein


----------



## Christine (5. März 2010)

*AW: Sind das Kois?*

Hallo Ihr Koispezies,

Kingman hat das nur ein wenig missverständlich geschrieben, er meint

der *erste* Koi im Teich sollte 5.000 Liter haben und jeder weitere dann 1.000 Liter, wo bei die wirklichen Spezies für einen Koiteich ein Minimum von 10.000 Litern verlangen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. März 2010)

*AW: Sind das Kois?*

Da hast du aber immer im Koibereich Brav mit gelesen Elschen 

Aber das sind halt immer Faustregeln an die man sich halten sollte. Auf ein paar Liter mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht an


----------



## bodo61 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Sind das Kois?*



nico1985 schrieb:


> sorry aber 1 Koi braucht min. 10.000 Liter jeder weitere 1000 Liter so steht es in jeden Koi Ratgeber!



Wo hast`n das gelesen, finde gerade nicht "jeden Koi Ratgeber".


----------



## KOI-Petsch (7. März 2010)

*AW: Sind das Kois?*

Ich dachte auch immer das man pro KOI ca. 1000L wasser benötigt, ich habe in meinem 12.000L Teich momentan 5 Kois und finde das die größe hierfür ausreichend ist oder was meint ihr? Jetzt unabhängig vom Filter..


----------



## Dodi (8. März 2010)

*AW: Sind das Kois?*

Hallo! (gibt's auch einen Vornamen für uns?)

Ich denke, Dein Teich ist für bis zu 8 Koi groß genug.


----------

